# Show us your custom truss rod covers



## Acousticado (Jul 28, 2016)

This 'Excaliber & Vine' trc adorns my '02 Taylor 814ce. I proposed the design concept to Bill Nichols, a well-respected U.S.-based craftsman, and this is what he created. It is made with EI Rosewood, abalone, mother of pearl, and pieces of koa and brass. I asked Bill to craft it so that a gold screw would form the knob at the top of the sword grip/handle. Show us yours!


----------

